# where to get custom bi-fold doors



## AtlanticWBConst.

Designman20 said:


> I have a closet which has a finished opening of 23" x 80" high. I know one of the the standard sizes is 24" wide but are there any companies or websites that i can order a 23" wide bi-fold door? I realize that i will be paying more money but it's hard to find this width, or does anybody have any other suggestions? maybe buy a 24" wide bi-fold and run one of the doors through a table saw to trim it?
> thanks
> :wink:


I would suggest that you mill them (24") down to the size you need. Custom sized bifolds do not warrant the costs that you will be charged.

You may have to 'plug' the factory pre-drilled holes for the pins, if they are too close to the new holes that you will have to drill.


----------



## fhivinylwindows

Generally the doors are undersized for the openings. If you install a 24" bifold in a 24" opening it will have gaps all around it. Take a look at the displays in a home center store and measure the opening and the bifold size. You might only have to shave 1/2-5/8 of an inch off of the unit. 

If you only want to shave 2 sides go for the hinge sides.


----------



## Brik

Yea, trim them. Custom would be BIG dollars. The hollow stressed skin doors can be special ordered at your home center I think. Ask for a price, that may help you decide what to do.


----------



## sedwick

I just ordered two doors from HD, they were an odd size. The cost was not much more than the ones they had in stock. I ordered the exact width of the opening, one was a single bi-fold and the other was a double for our pantry and they worked perfect. The guy said they changed companies and could special order specific sizes. I can't recall the brand and i don't see it on thier web site. We were very pleased, for once.


----------



## KUIPORNG

Got my custom sliding door just now.. HD charges $50 more than regular in door standard for custom cutting... for a $139 doors, I end up spent $189 ... plus Canadian Tax... it is kind of 40% more... to me... it is quite a lot... I don't have the gut to trim the bi-fold door to length because I kind of need to cut 1" from each end worring not enough wood for that... now please don't tell me cutting 1" is no big deal... especially when I have a table saw.... bi-fold door cost less and look better, but I kind of feel it is not as strong for abuse when comparing with sliding...


----------



## crecore

I have done this actually. When someone doesnt pay attention to the door R.O> schedule or the designer doesnt compensate for the 1/2" of sheetrock on each side! doh!

anyway, Atlantic has probably done it too because some nail holes did show up on mine. Just take the panels apart (keeping track of which one goes where), rip on table saw and then sand a bit... It's nice to route or sand the fillet back on the edge too.

good luck


----------



## KUIPORNG

OK, is there a rule of thumb or industry standard that how much you can trim a bi-folding door.... half an inch... one inch... two inch...etc.


----------



## crecore

no, you'll have to look at them, but it sounds like you'll be able to get enough from the dims you spec'd. Just dont take it all off one side of the panel! If you need 1" for example and you have 4 panels, rip 1/4" of each side of each panel. good luck


----------



## katlee730

Hello,

I work for a company called Kestrel Shutters & Doors in Stowe, PA. We make custom closet doors. We go by whatever size you want. Frame components are joined with true, deep pocket mortise and tenon joints, then pegged to ensure strength and durability for generations. If you would like a quote you can email me @ [email protected] or give me a call at 1-800-494-4321 and I can help you with any questions you might have. 

Good luck,
Kat


----------



## localtradesman

Cut them both off.....and redrill for your anchoring system.....top and bottom. You only have aprox. 3/4 of an inch on the sides..soo be careful.. If you cut too much....you will have to insert a new piece inside the door... no big deal...glue and nail.... assumeing your bi-folds are hollow....if not..your good to go......


----------



## localtradesman

By the way....if you have a drywall opening with corner bead on the jamb side of the opening....take the corner bead off......take the drywall off....on the sides and put new corner bead...this will give you an inch.... I have done this before.....and works great.....but...you may not be a drywall finisher and you may just opt for the door shaving......of course you will need new corner bead on the header also.....your bead on the top will be short...after taking off the sides.....GOOD LUCK.....


----------



## Kestrel Shutter

*Kestrel Shutters and Doors*

Come to us for all your solid wood door and shutter needs. If you go to our website, you can easily enter your information and we will supply you with a quote. Hope to hear from you!


----------

